# Woodloch Pines in PA??



## shoney (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi!  I know this isn't a timeshare but many of you seem like seasoned pocono travelers.  Does anyone have any information on this one?  Is it clean?  How is the food?  The long list of activities for our 2 little boys is what intrigued me.  Their website is informative however lacks pictures that really show the resort....mostly close-ups of activities.  That scares me a little!
We only want to go for two nights so booking a timeshare didn't seem like the best idea.  The reviews of many of the pocono timeshare resorts do not seem all that favorable.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 24, 2006)

I am going to find the website for this place now.  I know that I've heard of this place.  We just returned from the Poconos (Shawnee) on Sunday and go to the area yearly. Let me see what I can find.

You may also want to checkout that new place off of Rt. 611 with the indoor water park.  I think it's Wolf Lodge or something.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is the website for the resort with the indoor waterpark:

http://poconos.greatwolflodge.com/

I believe this place opened back in October.  One of my colleagues has stayed there with her family and absolutely loved the place.

The location for Great Wolf Lodge is off of Rt. 611 not far from the Cheese Cake Factory.  The other resort is not in this area.  It's in Hawley.  That's another part of the Poconos.  Great Wolf Lodge may still have specials.

I hope this information helps.


----------



## trishpmc (Feb 24, 2006)

We stayed at Woodloch for a family reunion two years ago, but we stayed in the Woodloch Springs section in a house overlooking the golf course, not at the main resort.  We did have access to all of the activities at the resort which was a five minute drive away.  If you are used to staying in a timeshare, I would recommend staying in the deluxe accommodations at Woodloch Pines.  The standard rooms look more like motel rooms, and you may be disappointed.  The rates are expensive, but all activities and three meals a day are included.  I think you and your family would enjoy it, but be prepared to pay!  The prices quoted are per person, not per room.
Trish


----------



## shoney (Feb 24, 2006)

Actually, I found Woodloch while I was researching Great Wolf.  WHile I do agree that Great Wolf looks awesome, there isn't much to do in the area and there aren't other amenities (except for arcade) at that hotel (at the end of March).  I am thinking that for $300+ a night (no meals) I would rather wait until fall and take the kids to Bushkill Falls and Camelback as well.

I did book with Woodloch.  $500 for the 4 of us for two mid week nights in a 1 bedroom suite.  I thought that was very reasonable given the fact that all meals and activities are included.  If the place winds up to be a dump with inedible food, I guess it is not so reasonable.  

I am taking my chances.  Any additional input is always appreciated.


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've looked at that place myself.  We were looking for something last summer.  If you go, please post when you get back.  I'd love to hear a first hand experience.

Debi


----------



## swasuth (Feb 24, 2006)

My friends own timeshares in Woodloch Pines & many of the local senior groups also do a few days  trip there.  They have nightly entertainment, homecooked food second to none.  I have never heard anything but SUPER raves about Woodloch Pines.  They have different sections but they are all connected and very highly regarded by all who go there.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the additional information.  Yes, please post an update after you return.  It looks like you made the right decision.
Enjoy!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Woodloch Pines Resort Reviews*

Shoney,

In case you haven't already seen them, here are TripAdvisor Woodloch Pines Resort Reviews 


Richard


----------



## Kittykatz (Feb 28, 2006)

*woodloch pines*

I cannot say enough good things about Woodloch Pines. We have been going there for a good 7 years. We try to go serveral times a year. WE ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE PLACE!!! Please feel free to email or pm me with any questions. Someone mentioned that their friend owned a timeshare there. Yes there are timeshares there but they do not trade. It is strictly a Woodloch timeshare. You get 1 week per season. They are hard to come by although I recently got an email about one up for sale.

Lisa

I highly recommend Woodloch!!!!


----------



## swasuth (Feb 28, 2006)

Lisa,
That was me that said our friends own a timeshare at Woodloch Pines.  There are only 4 timeshare units.  They were talking to the owner recently & were told that May & June would sell for 20,000 & Summer would sell for close to $40,000.  Is that bizarre or what???  I guess it is the old supply & demand syndrome.  They bought Memorial week many years ago but I do not know what they paid for it at that time.


----------



## Kittykatz (Mar 1, 2006)

*woodloch*

That's not how the timeshare works.. you buy it and you get four weeks.. one for each season. You cannot just buy one week. They have more than 4. I've been on a number of sales tours with them to know. Unless they changed it, which I really don't think so. 

Lisa


----------



## Kittykatz (Mar 1, 2006)

*woodloch again*

I emailed the resort and it turns out we are both right. The lake house is what your friend must own. I found out today that it's been there since the late 80's early 90's. I guess when we were looking at property there and asked about timeshares they don't make money on it (that office). I was directed to call the resort itself today. I guess you learn something new all the time. 

Lisa,
There is a program called the Four Season Country Home at Woodloch Springs.  Guests buy four weeks and get one in each season of the year...the weeks rotate so  eventually you rotate through the calendar, but you always maintain one week in each season.  There are 8 units that are set up for this plan.  The four weeks have been selling for $55,000+/- .

At the Resort, there are 4 Lakehouses that are set up as a one week timeshare.  You buy a set week and come that week every year.  The weeks have a wide range of prices depending on the time of the year.

I hope this info is helpful, and if you have additional questions, please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## swasuth (Mar 2, 2006)

*Lakehouse*

That is what our friends own on Memorial Day week. They bought early 80's& toyed with the four season option when that became available but because they also have a house on Fire Island, they dismissed the idea. It was pre-retrirement days for him & he could not get that many weeks vacation. Are they affiliated with RCI or II.  Since trading was never an issue, we never discussed that.


----------



## Kittykatz (Mar 2, 2006)

*woodloch pines*

You cannot trade any timeshare owned at woodloch it is stictly for use at woodloch.. Wish I had one...

Lisa


----------



## shoney (Mar 2, 2006)

*Now, I can't wait to go....*

Wow!  It sounds like a great place.  My 4 year old said to me, "Woodloch, my friend Cassie is going there".  Sure enough, when I approached cassie's mom at pre-school they had just returned from President's Day Weekend.  How Ironic?? They love it and have gone there three times!
It seems like I've stumbled upon a gem and will definately give my report when I come home!


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 5, 2006)

We love Woodloch, too! It is so much fun. The staff is wonderful. The food is great and plentiful-- served family style. You sit at the same table and have the same waiter/waitress every day. The itinerary for the day will be waiting for you on the table at breakfast. Then you can spend all of breakfast deciding what to do that day. 

We go every year. Used to go in the winter, now we go in early summer. We've been going for 12 years. My BIL got us started; he's been going every year since he was a boy (40+ years). We stay in the resort part (Pines), not the Springs or a Lake house. We always stay in a Plan E room (Mountain Laurel or Springbrook) where you can have a 1 or 2 BR suite that is similar to a timeshare unit in that it has a kitchen, separate living area with pullout and laundry facilities. Your kids will absolutely love it! 

Do yourself a favor and check out the section on the website where they give you hints/answers to some of the games. You will be ahead of the game when you get there. And do go to the big show on Wed/Sat night. I have the name of a lovely babysitter we have used every year; pm me if you need it.


----------



## shoney (Apr 12, 2006)

We had a wonderful time....my boys (4 and 6) are still raving about the place...stating more fun than Disney!!!!  My 4 year old asked if we could move there today...weeks after we came home!  They liked the idea of the events and games rather than lines.  My 6 year old even admitted he was a little disappointed when we arrived and he didn't see any rides.  I can equate it to a quality family playdate.
The place is rustic and bit preserved from the 70's.  They are constantly cleaning.
The meals were good, not gourmet.  The breads and soups were our favorite.  The staff is attentive to say the least.  Everyone was wonderful.  We have two very active little boys and they catered to their every whim.
Our original reservation was for 2 nights, plan e, springbrook room 602.  It was older but clean.  We decided to spend an extra night and were moved to room 661 in the same building.  The floor plan was the same but 661 was much much newer.  I would ask for that room again.  We had a 1 bedroom with 2 baths, no kitchen, sink with small fridge and living room with 2 couches and beautiful views of the lake.
I could go on and on.  I would recommend Woodloch to families and groups.  It is not fancy at all, no marble entry ways or grand foyers, just a clean, relaxing family destination.  Please let me know if you have specific questions. We are certainly going to return in the future.


----------

